# Problème de démarrage iBook palourde Blueberry



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Août 2011)

Mon iBook palourde sous Mac os 9 ne démarre plus. Il affiche sur l'écran blanc à point noirs un genre de valise avec l'icône du Finder qui clignote avec un point d'interrogation.Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? J'ai essayé la touche option, il y a deux boutons. Un avec une boucle et une flèche et un avec une flèche. C'est tout. :affraid:


----------



## Kornmuse (11 Août 2011)

Hum pas bon signe ca peut venir soit du hdd soir de la carte mere... L'icone que tu voies au demarrage signifie que l'ordinateur ne trouve pas de support physique sur lequel se trouve os9... Essayes peut etre de faire un hardware test avec les cd originaux mais ca sent pas tres bon desole...


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Août 2011)

Kornmuse a dit:


> Hum pas bon signe ca peut venir soit du hdd soir de la carte mere... L'icone que tu voies au demarrage signifie que l'ordinateur ne trouve pas de support physique sur lequel se trouve os9... Essayes peut etre de faire un hardware test avec les cd originaux mais ca sent pas tres bon desole...


Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un hardware ?Un hdd ? Ca sert à quoi une carte mère ? 
J'ai aucun cd. Par contre, j'ai trouvé des fichiers à télécharger de mac os 7. Est-ce que je pourrais les graver sur un cd ? Mon ordi démarrerait ? Où est-ce qu'on trouve des cd x24 ou moins pour le lecteur cd de   l'ibook ?


----------



## Kornmuse (11 Août 2011)

Hdd c,est le disque dur... Et la carte mere la colonne vertebrale de ton ordinateur (là ou tous les composants sont connectés) pour le hardware test c'est un cd qui permet de tester tout les composants de l'ordinateur dans le but d'identifier une panne... Dans ton cas sans etre defaitiste je pense que c'est mal barré...


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Août 2011)

Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux que je le vende à quelqu'un qui s'y connait mieux que moi et que j'en rachète un autre le même ? ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2011)

Kornmuse a dit:


> Hdd c,est le disque dur... Et la carte mere la colonne vertebrale de ton ordinateur (là ou tous les composants sont connectés) pour le hardware test c'est un cd qui permet de tester tout les composants de l'ordinateur dans le but d'identifier une panne... Dans ton cas sans etre defaitiste je pense que c'est mal barré...



L'inconvénient de vouloir donner un avis lorsqu'on n'y connaît rien, c'est qu'on raconte souvent des conneries.

L'icône de dossier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation signifie que le Mac ne trouve pas de système, donc il faut, au pire, changer le disque dur s'il est physiquement endommagé, mais le plus souvent, le formater et réinstaller le système suffit !


----------



## Kornmuse (12 Août 2011)

alors pascal expliques moi pourquoi sur mon ancien ibook G4 1.33, j'ai eu ce meme problème (après avoir fait plein de tentatives de formatage et autre notamment conseillé ici même), amené chez apple le service réparation m'a annoncé que mon HDD 60 Go etait HS, ils ont EUX MEME changé le HDD par un 160 Go tout neuf, l'ordinateur à marché 1 jour puis rebelotte meme chose et meme symptomes, retour chez apple le disque dur allait tres bien ils ont découvert que la carte mere avait un probleme.... Ils ont donc changé la carte mere tout en gardant le HDD 160 Go, et là tout a fonctionné en rentrant chez moi j'ai reouvert l'ordinateur et echangé le 160 Go par mon vieu 60 Go soit disant mort et bien ca fait 2 ans que cette mésaventure est arrivée mon iBook Fonctionne toujours avec son vieux 60 Go d'origine chez mes parents...

Alors ne dis pas que je raconte des conneries ou que j'y connais rien c'est un raisonnement à la con surtout venant d'un modérateur  Franchement c'est déplorable ici j'essayais de faire part de mon experience et on me sort que j'ay connait rien et que je racconte des conneries sans meme chercher d'ou je peux tenir mes infos ! MAgnifique !

PS. Je crois que je lui ai d'abord parlé de probleme de disque dur, ensuite je lui ai dis que l'ordinateur ne trouvait pas le support physique sur lequel se trouve son OS je crois que meme si je n'ai pas détaillé les choses comme toi je n'etais pas loin donc si c'est pour répéter en mieux ce que je dis et dire que je dis des conneries il faudrait peut etre que tu te calmes non ? Car au passage je n'ai manqué de respect a personne et surtout pas a toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

Kornmuse a dit:


> Alors ne dis pas que je raconte des conneries ou que j'y connais rien c'est un raisonnement à la con surtout venant d'un modérateur  Franchement c'est déplorable ici j'essayais de faire part de mon experience et on me sort que j'ay connait rien et que je racconte des conneries sans meme chercher d'ou je peux tenir mes infos ! MAgnifique !
> 
> PS. Je crois que je lui ai d'abord parlé de probleme de disque dur, ensuite je lui ai dis que l'ordinateur ne trouvait pas le support physique sur lequel se trouve son OS je crois que meme si je n'ai pas détaillé les choses comme toi je n'etais pas loin donc si c'est pour répéter en mieux ce que je dis et dire que je dis des conneries il faudrait peut etre que tu te calmes non ? Car au passage je n'ai manqué de respect a personne et surtout pas a toi...



Mais si : tu prends ton expérience personnelle pour une règle générale, alors que ton cas de figure représente moins de 1% des cas où on a ce symptôme, et tu lui annonce d'emblée que selon toi, son Mac est foutu, alors que tu n'en sais rien du tout !

dans plus de 95% des cas, la "réparation" du disque (au moyen de SOS disque ou d'un autre utilitaire) ou son formatage et la réinstallation suffit, et dans au moins 90% des cas resant, il suffit de changer le disque. Toi, tu présentes le cas le plus rare comme étant la règle générale et tu lui conseille d'emblée d'acheter une autre machine. Je ne te manque pas de respect, j'énonce un fait, c'est tout !


----------



## Kornmuse (12 Août 2011)

ok j'arretes là seulement je pense lui avoir dis que sa machine etait a mettre àla poubelle j'ai peut etre sous entendu un probleme plus important que ce que celà pourrait etre mais moi quand on me dis : L'inconvénient de vouloir donner un avis lorsqu'on n'y connaît rien, c'est qu'on raconte souvent des conneries. J'ai pas l'impression que c'est en tout respect que tu dis ca... J'ai eu un probleme similaire à lui ca a ete plus grave que letas de bêtise que j'ai pu lire ici c'est pas pour autant que j'ai posté ici en disant que personne ne sait rien et que tout le monde dis des conneries... Enfin passons j'trouve ca debile de se prendre la tête pour vraiment des futilités j'ai d'autres choses à faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

"ça sent pas très bon, désole", "je pense que c'est mal barre", tu crois qu'un nouveau venu sur mac va interpréter ça comment ?


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (12 Août 2011)

J'ai oublié de dire que juste avant, j'ai mis une carte airport. J'ai suivi toutes les instructions du fichier *.pdf sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> J'ai oublié de dire que juste avant, j'ai mis une carte airport. J'ai suivi toutes les instructions du fichier *.pdf sur le site d'Apple.



Je ne pense pas que ça ait à voir, première chose à faire, mettre un CD système dans le lecteur et démarrer dessus (OS 9 de préférence, des fois que l'Open Firmware ne soit pas à jour). S'il démarre, sur le CD, il y a une appication nommée SOS disque, dans les utilitaires, utilise la pour vérifier, et le cas échéant, réparer ton disque.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (12 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ça ait à voir, première chose à faire, mettre un CD système dans le lecteur et démarrer dessus (OS 9 de préférence, des fois que l'Open Firmware ne soit pas à jour). S'il démarre, sur le CD, il y a une application nommée SOS disque, dans les utilitaires, utilise la pour vérifier, et le cas échéant, réparer ton disque.


Qu'est ce que c'est que l'Open Firmware ?
Par contre je n'ai aucun cd de mac os9.
J'ai oublié de dire que juste avant, un message a dit : Le finder ne répond plus, veuillez redémarrer l'ordinateur. l'icône du disque dur a été dans des pointillés, comme quand je fait fonctionner une application sur ma clé USB et que j'enlève d'un coup ma clé usb sans faire "éjecter" dans le menu "spécial".


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est que l'Open Firmware ?



C'est ce qui remplace la ROM sur les Mac en gros,depuis les G3 !



trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Par contre je n'ai aucun cd de mac os9.



Ben là, va falloir que tu t'en dégottes un !



trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> J'ai oublié de dire que juste avant, un message a dit : Le finder ne répond plus, veuillez redémarrer l'ordinateur. l'icône du disque dur a été dans des pointillés, comme quand je fait fonctionner une application sur ma clé USB et que j'enlève d'un coup ma clé usb sans faire "éjecter" dans le menu "spécial".



Ça confirme mon diagnostique : ton disque dur est endommagé logiquement, il a besoin soit d'être réparé, soit d'être formaté, il te faut un CD système. Surveille ce sujet, il en passe parfois, sinon, restent les PA ou eBay.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (13 Août 2011)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que la ROM ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2011)

Outch ! :casse:

Ben on n'est pas rendu, là !

Bon, alors, en quelques mots : lorsque tu appuies sur le bouton pour démarrer ton ordinateur, il charge d'abord un programme enregistré sur une puce de la carte mère, qui lui dit tout ce qu'il doit faire pour démarrer (chercher dans la Ram Paramètres quel est le volume de démarrage, s'il est défini, lancer le système contenu sur ce volume s'il est valide, sinon, chercher un système valide sur tous les volumes connectés à l'ordi, s'il en trouve un, démarrer dessus, et sinon, afficher ce dossier clignotant avec le point d'interrogation qui t'embête tant).

Sur les anciens Mac, ce programme éait figé en ROM (Read Only Memory, mémoire qu'on ne peut que lire), mais sur ceux depuis l'époque de ton palourde, en gros, il est écrit sur une eprom, une variété de ROM qu'on peut effacer puis ré-écrire, un peu à la façon d'un CD-RW. Depuis ce temps, son nom est "Open Firmware", et pour utiliser certaines versions d'OS X (à partir de 10.2 ou 10.3 selon les modèles) sur certains G3 un peu anciens, il convient de le mettre à jour en téléchargeant la nouvelle version sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (13 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Outch ! :casse:
> 
> Ben on n'est pas rendu, là !
> 
> ...



J'ai téléchargé le fichier sur le site d'Apple, maintenant, qu'est-ce que je fait ? Sachant que j'ai à ma portée :
-Un PC Asus
-Une clé USB
-Un CD vierge 48x
-Un CD-ROM 24x que je ne peut pas formater car protégé en écriture. 
-Une carte SD Avec la caméra que je peut brancher à mon ordi donc que mon iBook peut lire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé le fichier sur le site d'Apple, maintenant, qu'est-ce que je fait ? Sachant que j'ai à ma portée :
> -Un PC Asus
> -Une clé USB
> -Un CD vierge 48x
> ...



Ben rien, il te faut d'abord remettre ton iBook en état de marche, puis, le cas échéant, gaire les mises à jour système pour passer de Mac OS 9 à Mac OS 9.1 ou mieux, 9.2.2, et seulement ensuite, tu pourras faire la mise à jour du firmware si elle n'a pas encore été faite.

Donc, pour l'instant, ton problème, c'est de trouver un CD de Mac OS 9 ou 9.1 ou 9.2.x (à partir de Mac OS 9.0.x, les mises à jour jusqu'à Mac OS 9.2.2 sont gratuites, mais pour faire la mise à jour du firmware, il faut être au moins en 9.1)


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (27 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben rien, il te faut d'abord remettre ton iBook en état de marche, puis, le cas échéant, gaire les mises à jour système pour passer de Mac OS 9 à Mac OS 9.1 ou mieux, 9.2.2, et seulement ensuite, tu pourras faire la mise à jour du firmware si elle n'a pas encore été faite.
> 
> Donc, pour l'instant, ton problème, c'est de trouver un CD de Mac OS 9 ou 9.1 ou 9.2.x (à partir de Mac OS 9.0.x, les mises à jour jusqu'à Mac OS 9.2.2 sont gratuites, mais pour faire la mise à jour du firmware, il faut être au moins en 9.1)



Le problème, c'est que je trouve aucun cd de mac os 9. J'ai cherché partout mais j'ai rien trouvé, même sur ce site. Où est-ce que je pourrais en trouver ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je trouve aucun cd de mac os 9. J'ai cherché partout mais j'ai rien trouvé, même sur ce site. Où est-ce que je pourrais en trouver ?



Ben : petites annonces, sites d'enchères (eBay ou autres), brokers et j'en passe ! Il y en a parfois aussi dans le topic des dons de logiciels originaux, tu peux le surveiller.


----------



## groudon41 (3 Septembre 2011)

le problème, c'est qu'il se font très rare en ce moment, j'ai bien mit 1 ans pour trouver un cd mac os 9...
si tu cherche bien, ta peu-être une chance, mais sinon...
désolé.

ps(numéro1): j'en profite au passage, je vais fouiller dans mon bazard, je retrouverais peut-etre le CD cité au dessu(si ma mémoire est bonne, c'est un cd mac os 9.2.2, donc bonpour las MAJ firmware ), je te contacterais par MP pour te tenir au courant.
ps(numéro2): si tu décide de le vendre(mais j'epère que trouvera de quoi le réparer^^), pence a moi, je cherche un paloure abordable depuis assez longtemps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> si ma mémoire est bonne, c'est un cd mac os 9.2.2



Alors ta mémoire n'est pas bonne, car à ma connaissance, un tel CD n'existe pas (sauf si livré avec une machine pour installation de l'environnement Classic), donc, au mieux, c'est un 9.2.1 !


----------



## groudon41 (3 Septembre 2011)

bha sa doit être sa.
Tu sais , sa fait bien 3 ans que je ne l'ai pas revu ce CD...
bref, toujour rien.


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2011)

Alors, t'en est ou?
ta trouvé un cd?
moi, comme je te l'ai dit, je ne l'ai pas retrouvé,désolé.
en attente de nouvelle...


----------



## Onmac (9 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'en ai un ! Retrouvé au fond d'un carton de matos qui trainait dans le grenier depuis un bout de temps. 
Envoi moi un MP


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (25 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Outch ! :casse:
> 
> Ben on n'est pas rendu, là !
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé !!! J'ai téléchargé Mini vMac, et j'ai enfin compris ce que c'étais que la ROM. 
Suivant la ROM que je met, le boing de démarrage change !
Par contre, j'ai trouvé un truc sur mon mac. J'étais en colère qu'il ne marchait plus. Sur toutes les touches j'ai appuyé et une invite de commandes ça m'a fait et ça m'a mi : 
USER-ABORT...
...
Apple PowerBook 2, 1 1.2f4 Boot ROM built on 09/14/99 at 08:21:34...
Copyright 1994-1999 Apple Computer, Inc. ...
All right reserved. ...

Welcome to Open Firmwire.
To continue booting, type "mac-boot" and press return. ...
To shut down, type "shut-down" and press return.

   ok
0 >

Je vous l'ai mis avec les sauts de ligne et tout et tout. 

Alors, je tape "mac-boot", ça fait ça

0 > mac-boot

Et j'appuie sur "return" (touche "entrée" sur un PC, je crois), et ça me fait le même écran avec la valise et le point d'interrogation et l'icône du Finder. 
Alors, je fais une tentative, et j'appuie sur toutes les touches en même temps, et ça me fait le même truc, 

USER-ABORT...
...
Apple Power Book 2 etc...

Alors, je mets "boot" et j'appuie sur "return".

Et ça me fait ça : 
0 > boot   can't OPEN: hd:, \\:tbxi
   ok
0 >

Suis-je suis une piste ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Suis-je suis une piste ?



Oui, ces commandes Open Firmware semblent (je dis bien "semblent") indiquer que le Mac ne trouve pas le disque dur. Deux causes possibles si c'est bien ça : 1) le disque dur est H.S., et 2) c'est le contrôleur ATA du Mac qui l'est.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (25 Octobre 2011)

Qu'est ce que c'est un contrôleur ATA ? C'est grave s'il ne marche plus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est un contrôleur ATA ? C'est grave s'il ne marche plus ?



Le contrôleur ATA, c'est le contrôleur qui permet au Mac de faire fonctionner le disque dur, donc s'il ne fonctionne plus *


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (25 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le contrôleur ATA, c'est le contrôleur qui permet au Mac de faire fonctionner le disque dur, donc s'il ne fonctionne plus *


Quelqu'un qui fait uniquement les PC peut réparer ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui fait uniquement les PC peut réparer ça ?



Pas plus sur un Mac que sur un PC, la réparation, si ce contrôleur est H.S. consiste à changer la carte mère.

Cependant, moi, je commencerais par vérifier le disque lui même, en général, ça vient plutôt de là que du contrôleur !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (25 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas plus sur un Mac que sur un PC, la réparation, si ce contrôleur est H.S. consiste à changer la carte mère.
> 
> Cependant, moi, je commencerais par vérifier le disque lui même, en général, ça vient plutôt de là que du contrôleur !



Et, comment on fait, pour regarder si le disque dur marche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Et, comment on fait, pour regarder si le disque dur marche ?



Ben là, tu peux démarrer la machine sur un système sur CD et voit si le disque dur monte (contrairement à ce qui se passe avec OS X, sous OS 9 et plus anciens, on a accès au bureau du Mac). Sinon, faut le démonter et essayer de le brancher sur une autre machine. Mais attention, pour changer le disque du Palourde, c'est assez coton, il faut virer l'écran et, si je me souviens bien (le dernier que j'ai démonté, ça remonte à pas mal de temps), une des cartes. A éviter si tu n'es pas certain de ce que tu fais (et si tu n'as pas la notice de démontage/remontage, parce que ça ne s'improvise pas).


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (26 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, tu peux démarrer la machine sur un système sur CD
> 
> 
> et voit si le disque dur monte (contrairement à ce qui se passe avec OS X, sous OS 9 et
> ...





Très bien ! Donc Groudon peut m'envoyer par mail son CD. Par contre, est-ce qu'on trouve 


des CD vierges x24 en supermarché pour le lecteur du Palourde ? Si oui lesquels de 


supermarché, superU, HyperU ou Cora ?


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2011)

Des CD 24X

T'inquiète pas prends n'importe quel CD-R et grave le à 8X maxi c'est tout, comme ça ta gravure durera longtemps et tout les lecteurs pourrons le lire


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Par contre, est-ce qu'on trouve
> 
> 
> des CD vierges x24 en supermarché pour le lecteur du Palourde ?



Euh le lecteur du Palourde, c'est  Un lecteur, de CD sur la première génération, de CD ou de DVD sur la seconde (celle avec un port Firewire), mais dans tous les cas, il ne grave pas, il ne fait que lire !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2011)

Salut, ah oui en effet la palourde ne grave pas !

Je pensais qu'il voulait utilisé un autre Mac


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Novembre 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, ah oui en effet la palourde ne grave pas !
> 
> Je pensais qu'il voulait utilisé un autre Mac



J'ai mis ubuntu 4.10 mais il y a quelque problèmes, mais c'est déjà çà, en attendant.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (13 Novembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé ça, est-ce que c'est bon ?
Est-ce que c'est compatible avec la carte AirPort ?

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OS-8-le-manuel-dinstallation-en-francais/5044930906


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça, est-ce que c'est bon ?
> Est-ce que c'est compatible avec la carte AirPort ?
> 
> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OS-8-le-manuel-dinstallation-en-francais/5044930906



Non, OS 8 c'est trop vieux, faut au moins un 8.6 "natif"* pour les plus anciennes palourdes (celles dépourvues de port Firewire).


(*) c'est à dire que tu ne peux même pas installer un 8.5 ou un 8.5.1 puis le mettre à jour en 8.6, faut du 8.6 directement, mais le mieux, ça serait un "9" que tu mettrais ensuite à jour en 9.1, voire en 9.2.2.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (13 Novembre 2011)

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OS-X-Mac-OS-9-6-CD/5044637634
C'est mieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OS-X-Mac-OS-9-6-CD/5044637634
> C'est mieux ?



Pas du tout, ça, ce sont des CD "gris", ceux qui sont fournis avec une machine, ils refuseront toute installation sur une machine d'un modèle différent, or aucun iBook Palourde n'a jamais été fourni avec Mac OS X, donc ça ne fonctionnera pas sur le tien.


----------



## groudon41 (13 Novembre 2011)

info : les cd de os 9 était seux de mon tournesol ( ou autre machine, ) mais pas seux de mon G3 dv bleu, c'est sur, j'ai retrouvé les bon 2 mois plus tard.
bref, les cd de os9.2.2 et 1.1.2 on fait une install nickel, alors que c'était ps la bonne machine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> info : les cd de os 9 était seux de mon tournesol ( ou autre machine, ) mais pas seux de mon G3 dv bleu, c'est sur, j'ai retrouvé les bon 2 mois plus tard.
> bref, les cd de os9.2.2 et 1.1.2 on fait une install nickel, alors que c'était ps la bonne machine...



Les tournesols qui étaient fournis avec de tels CD l'étaient avec Jaguar, pas avec Puma, ce sont ceux (dont le premier que j'ai eu faisait partie) pour lesquels le jeu de CD d'origine a été remplacé par un jeu "Mac OS X 10.2" avant de partir de chez Apple, vers la fin 2002. Le jeu de CD originel (celui avec  Puma), lui ne fonctionnait que sur un iMac G4 ! Les CD "typés" iMac G4 n'étant pas prêts, ils ont collé des étiquettes gris clair sur des CD de type "universel" pour pouvoir expédier les machines.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (13 Novembre 2011)

et ça ?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CDs-Installation-MAC-original-OS-9-2-1-10-1-/150696117654?pt=FR_GH_Informatique_Ordinateurs_Ordinateurs_Portables&hash=item2316304596


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> et ça ?
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CDs-Installation-MAC-original-OS-9-2-1-10-1-/150696117654?pt=FR_GH_Informatique_Ordinateurs_Ordinateurs_Portables&hash=item2316304596



Ben pareil que le précédent : ce jeu de CD est censé être fourni avec le Mac qui va avec, je pense même que le vendre "seul" est contraire aux dispositions du CLUF


----------



## claude72 (14 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pareil que le précédent : ce jeu de CD est censé être fourni avec le Mac qui va avec...


Le problème de ce genre de vente, c'est que le vendeur ne dit pas à quel Mac ces CD correspondent exactement !!! on sait juste que c'est un iBook G3... mais lequel ???
Donc, à moins que l'acheteur ait la chance incroyable d'avoir LE bon iBook qui va avec ces CD, il y a plutôt de forte probabilité qu'il se fasse gruger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Le problème de ce genre de vente, c'est que le vendeur ne dit pas à quel Mac ces CD correspondent exactement !!! on sait juste que c'est un iBook G3... mais lequel ???
> Donc, à moins que l'acheteur ait la chance incroyable d'avoir LE bon iBook qui va avec ces CD, il y a plutôt de forte probabilité qu'il se fasse gruger.



Cela dit, on sait que ça n'est pas un "Palourde", vu qu'ils n'ont jamais été fournis avec Mac OS X, or les CD des iBook "Dual USB" ne fonctionnent pas avec les Palourdes !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (15 Novembre 2011)

où c'est, dans ce site, qu'on pourrait mettre une annonce pour chercher un cd de mac os 8.6 à mac os x 10.1 ? (tu avait enlevé l'annonce que j'avait mis que je recherchait un cd de mac os 9, apparemment, je m'était trompé de forum.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2011)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> (tu avait enlevé l'annonce que j'avait mis que je recherchait un cd de mac os 9, apparemment, je m'était trompé de forum.)


Non non, les pettes annonces, c'est les petites annonces, sur Mac Ge, c'est à part, c'est pas dans les forums, mais tu peux aller y mettre la tienne, il y a une section "recherche".


----------

